# Docker container cannot start

## davidshen84

Hi,

I followed https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Docker and emerged docker on my system. The docker.service is running, and my user is in the docker group.

docker version:

```
Client:

 Version:      1.13.1

 API version:  1.26

 Go version:   go1.7.5

 Git commit:   092cba3

 Built:        Sat Feb 18 22:48:32 2017

 OS/Arch:      linux/amd64

Server:

 Version:      1.13.1

 API version:  1.26 (minimum version 1.12)

 Go version:   go1.7.5

 Git commit:   092cba3

 Built:        Sat Feb 18 22:48:32 2017

 OS/Arch:      linux/amd64

 Experimental: false

```

docker info:

```
Containers: 2

 Running: 0

 Paused: 0

 Stopped: 2

Images: 2

Server Version: 1.13.1

Storage Driver: devicemapper

 Pool Name: docker-259:2-14980649-pool

 Pool Blocksize: 65.54 kB

 Base Device Size: 10.74 GB

 Backing Filesystem: ext4

 Data file: /dev/loop0

 Metadata file: /dev/loop1

 Data Space Used: 758.8 MB

 Data Space Total: 107.4 GB

 Data Space Available: 106.6 GB

 Metadata Space Used: 1.36 MB

 Metadata Space Total: 2.147 GB

 Metadata Space Available: 2.146 GB

 Thin Pool Minimum Free Space: 10.74 GB

 Udev Sync Supported: true

 Deferred Removal Enabled: false

 Deferred Deletion Enabled: false

 Deferred Deleted Device Count: 0

 Data loop file: /var/lib/docker/devicemapper/devicemapper/data

 WARNING: Usage of loopback devices is strongly discouraged for production use. Use `--storage-opt dm.thinpooldev` to specify a custom block storage device.

 Metadata loop file: /var/lib/docker/devicemapper/devicemapper/metadata

 Library Version: 1.02.135 (2016-09-26)

Logging Driver: json-file

Cgroup Driver: cgroupfs

Plugins: 

 Volume: local

 Network: bridge host macvlan null overlay

Swarm: inactive

Runtimes: runc

Default Runtime: runc

Init Binary: docker-init

containerd version: v0.2.5 (expected: aa8187dbd3b7ad67d8e5e3a15115d3eef43a7ed1)

runc version: c91b5be (expected: 9df8b306d01f59d3a8029be411de015b7304dd8f)

init version: N/A (expected: 949e6facb77383876aeff8a6944dde66b3089574)

Security Options:

 seccomp

  Profile: default

Kernel Version: 4.9.10-gentoo

Operating System: Gentoo/Linux

OSType: linux

Architecture: x86_64

CPUs: 4

Total Memory: 15.56 GiB

Name: XPS13

ID: X4IG:G232:5WVB:UJL2:LXRW:DLPD:2QAX:DO65:AV45:KXET:N7QC:Z2NK

Docker Root Dir: /var/lib/docker

Debug Mode (client): false

Debug Mode (server): false

Registry: https://index.docker.io/v1/

Experimental: false

Insecure Registries:

 127.0.0.0/8

Live Restore Enabled: false

```

Everything looks fine to me. But when I try docker run hello-world, I got

 *Quote:*   

> container_linux.go:247: starting container process caused "process_linux.go:359: container init caused \"rootfs_linux.go:53: mounting \\\"cgroup\\\" to rootfs \\\"/var/lib/docker/devicemapper/mnt/5e3b8e3ec642b81a92a99ccef9e9886ab729d8f5ed201ba6c730cd96927148b9/rootfs\\\" at \\\"/sys/fs/cgroup\\\" caused \\\"no subsystem for mount\\\"\""
> 
> docker: Error response from daemon: containerd: container not started.
> 
> 

 

And I noticed my network manager pops up saying some connections are cut off, though my eth0 is not affected. I the journal, I found some messages like this:

 *Quote:*   

> Feb 22 21:32:01 XPS13 kernel: EXT4-fs (dm-1): mounted filesystem with ordered data mode. Opts: (null)
> 
> Feb 22 21:32:01 XPS13 NetworkManager[2909]: <info>  [1487770321.8127] manager: (vethb2aba31): new Veth device (/org/freedesktop/NetworkManager/Devices/16)
> 
> Feb 22 21:32:01 XPS13 baloo_file[3442]: org.kde.baloo: "/org/freedesktop/UDisks2/block_devices/dm_2d1"
> ...

 

I think the "veth" related devices are created by docker engine on the fly.

----------

## davidshen84

Looks like it is related to systemd-232 which is exactly what I installed.

https://github.com/docker/docker/issues/28109

----------

## oxenfree

 *davidshen84 wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> I followed https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Docker and emerged docker on my system. The docker.service is running, and my user is in the docker group.
> 
> docker version:
> ...

 

If you are using systemd, please add 

```

systemd.legacy_systemd_cgroup_controller=yes 

```

to your kernel boot options. should resolve the issue

----------

